# Flounder Explosion!!! (pic heavy)



## wharfrat (Aug 3, 2014)

It's been a few weeks since our last post but 'tis the season! First, thanks to all the great folks from GON who have fished with me, and if I don't get everyone's pics on this one I'll post some more pics/info/reports/forecast folks have been requesting. While a lot of the summer charter fishing request are for the big sharks, we have been doing pretty good on the big 3 (flounder, trout, redfish), especially the flat fish! This last new moon didn't bring any big tides and rainfall is average, so the water quality has been excellent, which contributed to an amazing flounder bite, including over 70 on 7/31 and 8/1. Here's a few pics of the flatties the last few weeks...


----------



## LegendsOfTheCast (Aug 3, 2014)

Great pics! Whereabouts you fishin? Zero flounder on tybee for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2014)

Daaaaaaang !!!  Flounder pounder !!!  Good job Tim !!  Need to head your way soon !!


----------



## Pate55 (Aug 4, 2014)

WOW ! Great Job!


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Dominion (Aug 4, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 4, 2014)

Pretty work Capt. Tim!


----------



## brown518 (Aug 4, 2014)

Great as always!


----------



## sea trout (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow awesome flounders!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rifleroom (Aug 4, 2014)

This man walks the walk and talks the talk! A great fisherman, a great Captain and a great friend who can put a fella on the bite!
Thanks Tim!


----------



## GEAUXFIISHING (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice report and pics. The flatties have been doing pretty good in Ossabaw as well. What kinda of lures have they been hitting on there.


----------



## kwarner (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice flounder!


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 4, 2014)

LegendsOfTheCast said:


> Great pics! Whereabouts you fishin? Zero flounder on tybee for me.



St Simons, but you got them up that way too!


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 4, 2014)

GEAUXFIISHING said:


> Nice report and pics. The flatties have been doing pretty good in Ossabaw as well. What kinda of lures have they been hitting on there.



4" Gulp! Swimming Mullet


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 4, 2014)

rifleroom said:


> This man walks the walk and talks the talk! A great fisherman, a great Captain and a great friend who can put a fella on the bite!
> Thanks Tim!



Thank you! But I think you won the aggregate AND big fish!


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaang !!!  Flounder pounder !!!  Good job Tim !!  Need to head your way soon !!



c'mon down! it just CAN't be slower than last time...


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaang !!!  Flounder pounder !!!  Good job Tim !!  Need to head your way soon !!



When you wanna go?


----------



## GEAUXFIISHING (Aug 5, 2014)

Tim, what color 4" Gulp! Swimming Mullet are you using? I usually use a 3" white pearl Gulp on a 1/4" chartreuse  jig head, but had good luck last weekend on the electric chicken Z-man paddler. The Gulp is a great fish catching machine, but their durability and quality is horrible. I actually bought some Yo-Zuri  Excite-A-Bite Lures. They are a pretty good replica of the Gulp, but at a fraction of the price. I am boycotting Powerpro and Gulp by the way and going with; Excite-A-Bite Lures and Eposeidon Superpower braid line. Same premises, but like I said fraction of the cost.


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Aug 5, 2014)

Love the flatfish. Congrats on some nice reports.


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 5, 2014)

GEAUXFIISHING said:


> Tim, what color 4" Gulp! Swimming Mullet are you using? I usually use a 3" white pearl Gulp on a 1/4" chartreuse  jig head, but had good luck last weekend on the electric chicken Z-man paddler. The Gulp is a great fish catching machine, but their durability and quality is horrible. I actually bought some Yo-Zuri  Excite-A-Bite Lures. They are a pretty good replica of the Gulp, but at a fraction of the price. I am boycotting Powerpro and Gulp by the way and going with; Excite-A-Bite Lures and Eposeidon Superpower braid line. Same premises, but like I said fraction of the cost.



White and Chartreuse. The Gulp! Swimming Mullet in the plastic zip lock packs are definitely made differently now...just plain mushy, especially the white. I buy the buckets now, and they are a lot tougher. Let me know how the new baits and line work out. Braid all comes from a few manufacturers but I've heard the more expensive brands are "rounder" and better made. I like Suffix Performance braid and Power Pro, and a lot of folks are raving about the newer "slick" coatings on some of the braids.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2014)

wharfrat said:


> c'mon down! it just CAN't be slower than last time...




I'll bring the ice . . 






crackerdave said:


> When you wanna go?





Lemme finish up these 84hr weeks . .


----------

